# Одна нога укоротилась и " ушла вперёд". Нужна консультация



## Мангуста (18 Авг 2016)

Добрый день, прошёл год после операции тпф в поясничном отделе, вроде все было ничего, но что то не так с осанкой, сходили на консультацию к массажисту: одна нога укоротилась и " ушла вперёд", под коленом Вена вылезла сильно на этой ноге. Сказал сходить к сосудистому хирургу и ортопеду. Ну нет у нас в городе врачей, пойдём завтра к хирургу(не к сосудистому), подскажите какое обследование нужно провести? У ортопеда какое исследование попросить? Последний раз когда у него были он даже  и не понял что операция была, не глядя диагноз здорова ставит. Чтобы в область попасть надо направление, в данном случае, у кого добиваться этого? У хирурга или ортопеда? И надо ли к нейрохирургу, который оперировал обращаться? Или это уже его не касается?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Авг 2016)

Консультироваться нужно не у массажистов, а у врачей. Иначе такого навыдумывают и насоветуют!


----------



## Мангуста (18 Авг 2016)

Так я же пойду к врачам, но так как у нашего ортопеда ребёнок и до операции по снимкам и после неё был здоровым, думаю понятно моё беспокойство, поэтому и прошу вашу консультацию, какие снимки или узи надо пройти или ещё что?
PS: именно этот массажист первый и заметил у нас проблему, которая была решена при помощи операции, а ортопед даже со снимками не узрел


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2016)

Без врача и без снимков не определиться.
Как вариант обратитесь к врачу, который оперировал.
Есть вопросы спросите, врач всегда ответит.
А нам расскажите почему ТПФ, снимки  прежние покажите, после операции покажите. Возраст укажите.


----------



## La murr (18 Авг 2016)

*Мангуста*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Мангуста (19 Авг 2016)

Хорошо

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23974/#post-243638 - моя тема, снимки до операции (снимки черепа не наши)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2016)

Ааа, землячка.
Понятно. Операция сделана. Проблема листеза решена.
Теперь надо посмотреть снимки после операции.
Есть снимки?


----------



## Мангуста (20 Авг 2016)

Не нравится мне её переход от талии к бёдрам и выпяченный живот


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2016)

Все хорошо!
Идеально не может быть.
ЛФК, массаж, правильное поведение.


----------



## Мангуста (21 Авг 2016)

Спасибо!


----------

